# Smoked Cabbage - Sweet Potatoes W/Qview



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

I wanted to test my new Maverick thermo last night so I did these.




Cut the core out and added some butter.



A little turkey bacon on top.



3 hours later.

I will say this, it was different in a good way. Taters are outstanding. Another healthy late night snack.


----------



## walle (Dec 4, 2009)

Ron,
You continue to out do yourself.  I love cabbage, and that is definelty a new way to try it.  Thanks for the idea.
Tracey


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

OH boy that looks a little to healthy for me. Oh who am I kidding it looks great as usual ronp!


----------



## sancarlosmx (Dec 4, 2009)

Turkey bacon???? Is that a legal consumable product? Just joshing


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks Great, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but where is the Yashida's


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

*Shweeeeet....... tators!*


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

I knew I forgot something. Maybe I'll fry some up later with butter and Youshidas.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Rock on brother............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:PDT_Armataz  _01_41:


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 4, 2009)

Definatly a great idea there ron. I haven't done one yet but I will pretty soon. Where am I suppose to use the yoshida's again.??


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

You got me thinking last night so I did some playing around.



Cabbage, spinach, and some pork tenderloin.



A few gobbs of butter, and a splash of Youshidas.


All sauteed up, not too bad.


----------



## rivet (Dec 4, 2009)

Ron, you're the king of smoking! Nothing can escape your smoker and that's a darn good thing for the rest of us to learn from. Great looking sautee, sir. That's a plate I could make disappear really fast!


----------



## jbacinti (May 26, 2010)

ronp,

How did you do your sweet potatoes?


----------



## ronp (May 27, 2010)

I just smoked them nakid until soft.


----------



## states4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am tring the cabbage next weekend. Never thought of smoking cabbage.


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 10, 2010)

Can I be honest with you Ronp? It looks like you're using Oscar Meyer turkey bacon, right? You should actually compare the labels of both that turkey bacon, and Oscar Meyer pork bacon, and you'll be amazed to find out that the turkey bacon is worse for you. There's only one spot on the nutrition facts chart that shows pork bacon being worse, and that's saturated fat. They use careful marketing on the front of the package, and adjust the portion size on the nutrition facts to make it appear healthier. At a quick glance, the traits of both look similar, but at closer inspection, you'll see that the serving size for the turkey is 1 slice, and the serving size for the pork is 2 slices. 

There's:

More fat in Turkey bacon

More cholesterol Turkey bacon

More carbs Turkey bacon

More sugars Turkey bacon

More sodium Turkey bacon

and more protein, which is good!

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/generic/oscar-meyer-bacon/

http://www.thedailyplate.com/nutrition-calories/food/oscar-mayer/louis-rich-turkey-bacon

The bottom line? Let's stop buying these over processed foods, and let's get back to basics. Let's just stick with pork bacon from the store, if you must. If you can, SMOKE some bacon at home!  You're better off eating the real stuff anyway.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## ronp (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks very observant. I don't eat much bacon so I really don't care.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

Ron, that sautee looks amazing! I love spinach in anything and paired with pork tenderloin? Woo, I gotta go sit down a minute!


----------



## badfrog (Jun 26, 2010)

I am a little late to this, BUT- I like the look of that saute Ron! I think that might just be a side dish for dinner tonight!

Thanks Ron!


----------



## ronp (Jun 26, 2010)

Enjoy  Badfrog!!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 26, 2010)

Smoked cabbage.  Is the taste more like raw cabbage or cooked cabbage?  I LOVE raw cabbage (I love all raw veggies especially brussels sprouts) but HATE cooked cabbage.  I realize you will get smoke flavor but do you get the typical cooked cabbage flavor too?


----------



## grohl4pres (Apr 14, 2011)

What temp did you smoke your taters and cabbage at?  What temp are they done?  This is making me hungry and I just ate!


----------

